# Alaskan Moose Hunt: DIY or Guided



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I am looking for any information or advice from members who have hunted moose in Alaska, either on their own or with a guide. I am considering getting a group together...to go within the next 2-3 years...or as soon as I convince my wife that this experience/trip/hunt would be awesome and won't break the bank too much. Any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Haven’t done it yet, when I do I will do a float hunt. These boys are from Michigan and did a caribou / moose float trip.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There's a group of us on here kicking around the idea of a moose hunt 2021
We most likely will do a float hunt, at least that is what I have proposed.
I 've hunted moose and killed moose when I lived there many years ago, fantastic animal to have come into the call.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I was invited on a DIY moose hunt in Alaska a few years ago. My buddy who was putting it together had done it a few years prior, it was another float hunt. I had to decline the offer, unfortunately. It was my understanding that the way to go was a float hunt.


----------



## Captnchewy (Jan 20, 2011)

If you decide the guided route, Lonesome dove outfitters, Cordova AK is where you want to be. Dennis Zadra is the owner, bust outfitter in Alaska in my experienced opinion.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

There are several Alaska forum like Alaska Outdoors Supersite that talk in depth on float trips. 3000-5000 dollars depending on where you go and how far you fly in.Upwards of 7000 depending on how many flights in and out.I would say do your research on best areas and pay the extra money in flights to get you and your equipment there.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

This might be helpful.


----------

